# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Кошка-смертница вырубила американских боевых роботов

## rdog

Управление американскими военными боевыми роботами может быть нарушено домашними животными. В прошлом году кошка отключила беспилотники армии США, забравшись в аппаратный отсек, сообщает The Register. далее http://webplanet.ru/news/security/20...uicidecat.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Американцам еще сильно повезло - кошка попалась необразованная... На примере собственной кошки я видел феномен, состоящий в том, что кошка отлично видит изображение на мониторе и под настроение может с ним "интерактивно взаимодействовать" - пробовать хлопнуть лапой по тому, что вызывает интерес. А интерес вызывает обычно что-то мигающее или содержащее подвижные индикаторы - а если экран сенсорный, то последствия предсказуемые и нередко неадекватные  :Smiley:

----------


## Damien

> если экран сенсорный, то последствия предсказуемые и нередко неадекватные


почему же сразу - неадекватные?  :Smiley: 
Вот к примеру:

youtube - iggy investigates an ipad

----------

